# This f*cking weather!!



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Choice B looks like fun too!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, not really a total loss if you can MTB.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

It's fun during summer. Now it's just depressing. Was supposed to chase the snow up in some higher elevation today but the road was closed due to mudslides from all the melting snow.. This must be one of the worst winters in years here.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

this sucks, but better get used to it...


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah, I know. But I can't get used to it.
This is just ridicules, might be time to move.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

The arctic circle is looking more and more appealing.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

That is indeed a frustrating picture. As if Covid was not enough, you get a wicked dose of climate change tossed at you as well. Fingers crossed for you that winds of change come your way soon.


----------



## pixiebob (Jan 13, 2021)

It was SUPER icy this weekend, I keep praying for some actual snow.😟 I was also thinking we should just dig the mountain bikes out in the meantime. 🙈


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

On the East Coast of Australia it's been one of the wettest summers we've had for a while. Raining over and over every few days, great for the lawn growing.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Just found this on the Cypress Mountain website. Talk about global warming!









(for the Luddites, that's 158 F)


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Just found this on the Cypress Mountain website. Talk about global warming!
> 
> View attachment 157549
> 
> (for the Luddites, that's 158 F)


What are you smoking, the temperature can't be 70 degrees celsius lol

Water boils at 100 😂


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> What are you smoking, the temperature can't be 70 degrees celsius lol
> 
> Water boils at 100 😂


56.7C is the highest ever record









Highest temperature recorded on Earth - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's back to 0 c. I figure the sun was shining directly on the sensor for a few minutes there.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

So what you're saying is that my dream of repatriating my family to Norway to ski and snowboard all the time is misguided?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

this is going to ^^%$# up a heck of a lot more than just our recreation......


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

East Coast getting wrecked too. Might be the end


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

drblast said:


> So what you're saying is that my dream of repatriating my family to Norway to ski and snowboard all the time is misguided?


Depends where in Norway you want to live? 
We re talking about moving to Møre og Romsdal, there you can ski/board almost all year around.
Good resorts, awesome terrain for splitboarding, and Stryn summerski is just around the corner.

But yeah, this winter sucks. Concrete snow in the local resorts and a lot of the roads we use to go splitboarding is closed due to mudslides and overflowing rivers.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

This year was weird, late start, early end, but we got a ton of snow here. The last few years have been very early starts, late ends, and maybe one or two weeks of actual winter in the end of February. 

I thought you were getting pounded the last few years in Europe. I remember watching weather trends and being extremely jealous.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SEWiShred said:


> I thought you were getting pounded the last few years in Europe. I remember watching weather trends and being extremely jealous.


Yes we did. As predicted by climate change models: warmer temps AND more precipitation. 

This means more snowfall, but snow in a shorter time period. 

The last winters were exactly like that. Big dumps, yes, happy fabulous hero powdays, right. But winter has shortened by a full month. It's not cold anymore end Nov till end February. End December till mid February is now the frame.

It was 17°C here last week. Massive ground avy slides everywhere. Not eager to tour. T-shirt MTB weather. I mentally have closed the snow season, however, easy to say as end Dec till 1st week February we were riding pow every weekend. So...


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Mid January to this past friday was great in northern Vermont. Now it seems we are in a cycle of melting and refreezing, really solid hardpack and ice everywhere now. Would really like one more big storm before March is over


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I learned many moons ago..........life is a lot more enjoyable.........when you don't stress.......over things you have no control over...........


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah, I agree with you on that in some cases. But if everybody thinks like that in this case then we are f*cked. I'm not going all vegan-Greta Thunberg-ecowarrior here, but we have somewhat control over this in our everyday life.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

This week we are getting pounded here, finally!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

GregT943 said:


> Mid January to this past friday was great in northern Vermont. Now it seems we are in a cycle of melting and refreezing, really solid hardpack and ice everywhere now. Would really like one more big storm before March is over


I'm coming up to Jay in a week and the weather forecast has me internally crying.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

They call it Fool's Spring sometimes. Just an FYI they are now talking about how the gulf stream might be slowing down and it's going to stop bringing you guys in Europe warm water. It might be getting a lot colder for you over time if it keeps happening and they're right.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

There’s almost always a dump in March.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Punted Jay trip by a week. Crossing my fingers good things follow the rain later this week.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It's in the 60s on hill today, but there's snow in the forecast... Let's keep this season alive!


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

WigMar said:


> It's in the 60s on hill today, but there's snow in the forecast... Let's keep this season alive!


 Upper 50s here, not very pretty. They still have a good amount of base left but it doesn't look good. Worst part is, is that after this warm up it looks like it's going to get cool again around here. These springs when it gets warm then cool again are the worst. I like it when it stays cold then just jumps to warm. I make the transition from snowboard forum to jet ski forum (sorry guys) and I get into the water faster. 

It's going to rain here weds and thurs, it's going to be a real close call if I get another week at my hill or not. Long range forecast shows Iowa getting pounded on the 16th too. not fair at all. 









Really lol what did I do to deserve this? Stop hating Wisconsin!








By the way these are just models, don't expect it to happen, but it's the direction things are going.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

We are still getting snow here, forecast says we are getting another dump next week.
To much people in the resorts now, but epic times for splitting.



























Can't go in the steepest stuff though, avy risks are high now and natural slides are in the news daily.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

You fell for fool's spring. The season here started a month later than last year, and ended a week and a half earlier than last year. Though last year was the earliest open ever for my hill. Have fun, I already have post-season blues.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Eivind så klart said:


> View attachment 157769
> 
> 
> View attachment 157770
> ...


Incredible views. Good job keeping the risks tame. Looks gorgeous out there.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll take this warm spell to melt all the snow off the roads and sidewalks, looks like the rest of March goes back to below freezing. Fingers crossed should be riding resort until May 24th.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

SEWiShred said:


> You fell for fool's spring. The season here started a month later than last year, and ended a week and a half earlier than last year. Though last year was the earliest open ever for my hill. Have fun, I already have post-season blues.


Yup! I'm that fool every year. Getting mad every time it happens. 



ridethecliche said:


> Incredible views. Good job keeping the risks tame. Looks gorgeous out there.


It's awesome up there. National park full of bowls and sweet lines. Can't wait til the snow get's firmer so I get more choices on where to ride.



Phedder said:


> I'll take this warm spell to melt all the snow off the roads and sidewalks, looks like the rest of March goes back to below freezing. Fingers crossed should be riding resort until May 24th.


Hoping to ride resorts out April here, used to chase the snow after that.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I hear you on global warming. Season here is getting shorter and shorter, winters are no longer that cold. I don't like It.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sitting here with a 200" base of spring corn and awaiting our March dumpage...solar minimum ftw.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

They are stunning pictures. I guess thats one thing about the ocean, it's consistently wet and if you can't surf you can at least go for a swim. Having said that, it would be nice to be able to snowboard again next year as most of us in Australia missed this current season.
Must be weird weather over there, I heard Texas was freezing and now it's hot and a short season.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

That was a bit of a freak storm. Showed just how fragile the Texan grid was. You should read about it... They privatized the whole damn thing and people were not only dying trying to stay warm but now have insane bills because of how things are set up there.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> That was a bit of a freak storm. Showed just how fragile the Texan grid was. You should read about it... They privatized the whole damn thing and people were not only dying trying to stay warm but now have insane bills because of how things are set up there.


Always a risk when you privatise something. Us Aussies pay way more for Gas than the overseas countries we export OUR gas too, work that out.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> That was a bit of a freak storm. Showed just how fragile the Texan grid was. You should read about it... They privatized the whole damn thing and people were not only dying trying to stay warm but now have insane bills because of how things are set up there.


They were also told it would always just keep getting warmer. I don't think people were expecting the cold, ice, and snow they got.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Eivind så klart said:


> This week we are getting pounded here, finally!


Glad you're getting the goods now! Even more glad, as we in the Alps get the edge of that storm as well .
Sunday to Monday, 1 meter of fresh had fallen. Resort had a lot of work to clear the terraces, lol. 














And I had a very good reason to take off on Monday 








So... Go! Norway! Keep that cold wet air coming!


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

neni said:


> Glad you're getting the goods now! Even more glad, as we in the Alps get the edge of that storm as well .
> Sunday to Monday, 1 meter of fresh had fallen. Resort had a lot of work to clear the terraces, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! You are spoiled over there, be careful in the freshy ✌ We did'nt get THAT much so I'm a little jealous. But the forecast says snow for almost entire next week so it should be good for next weekend and easter is saved. Going resort riding this weekend, working next Saturday.. But Sunday is splitting time! Hoping the snow will have settled by then so it safe.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Got screwed by the forecast again last weekend. Forecast said fresh snow and - 5 C so we booked a hotel and drove 6 hours but what we got was +10 C and slush. Not complaining though, good food, nice hotel and sweet views. Totally worth it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Is that a korua I spy?


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Yup, 57 trannyfinder. Turned out to be my daily driver.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Eivind så klart said:


> Got screwed by the forecast again last weekend. Forecast said fresh snow and - 5 C so we booked a hotel and drove 6 hours but what we got was +10 C and slush. Not complaining though, good food, nice hotel and sweet views. Totally worth it.


I feel you. Last night, the north wind stopped which preserved the dumps from last week. Today? Full blown spring with double digit °C at resort hight. From now on, it's spring corn riding time here as well 🤷‍♀️

Those pics are beautiful! Love your red houses. And the fjords... it's so special to ride/hike a mountain, looking down on an ocean. Makes me want to go back to Tromso sooo hard 😀. Next spring 🤞


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

neni said:


> I feel you. Last night, the north wind stopped which preserved the dumps from last week. Today? Full blown spring with double digit °C at resort hight. From now on, it's spring corn riding time here as well 🤷‍♀️
> 
> Those pics are beautiful! Love your red houses. And the fjords... it's so special to ride/hike a mountain, looking down on an ocean. Makes me want to go back to Tromso sooo hard 😀. Next spring 🤞


Yeah the transition from winter to spring isn't to cool, but it's awesome when the sun finally comes out again. And spring riding comes with its perks, got to love those longer days. I'm definitely going to Tromsø next year too, didn't get to go this year as none of those I ride with got time of from work at the same time as me.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Just had the most insane run of my life, april pow! Can’t get any better.

Was supposed to hit up a new mountain today, but avy risks where too high, red flags after the massive dump we had here the last couple of days so we decided to let it settle for a couple of days and went for some low elevation tree riding. A little windblown on top but 1 meter of fresh untouched pow down in the trees. Epic day.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

About weather, I'd like to note that this year when it's forbidden to ski due to covid, it is still snowing a lot. Middle of April. I am very disappointed.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Same thing here, still snowing heavy in the mountains. Resorts here are closing tomorrow, but the backcountry is always open. ✌ 

Just got to get my fucking knee up and runing again!!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

It would appear that Mother Nature is going to vent her frustration on an on going basis. The hills here in Southern Ontario have just nicely opened with a decent base to start the season and the next 36 hours is calling for temps up to 14C and buckets of rain. Damn.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

FFS


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Oldman said:


> It would appear that Mother Nature is going to vent her frustration on an on going basis. The hills here in Southern Ontario have just nicely opened with a decent base to start the season and the next 36 hours is calling for temps up to 14C and buckets of rain. Damn.


Same here in SE Wisconsin. Long range models say we're in for super cold temps right before Christmas but seeing these skill hills that depend on day trips from people in cities be in rough shape or closed for the break is going to hurt a lot of places. The silver lining is that those places a lot of the people who don't understand how they work with making snow won't think they're open so it might not be crazy busy like last year. 

Looks like we are going to have it rough until at least the 17th when we get another big rainer. I think there is a rule if you have a ski hill that's not in the mountains, and it's that every exceptionally good business year is followed by a very bad one. Last year all the hills around here had record profits and this year this rain of Christmas break is going to really hurt them.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Oldman said:


> It would appear that Mother Nature is going to vent her frustration on an on going basis. The hills here in Southern Ontario have just nicely opened with a decent base to start the season and the next 36 hours is calling for temps up to 14C and buckets of rain. Damn.


Same thing is happening here, plus we have had early season avalanches in some of our "safe" mountains due to this f'ing weather.. Yesterday a guy got taken by a avy on a local "safe" mountain, the rescue Heli picked up another guy from the top of another so called safe mountain on it's way to the first guy cause of the avy risk. Guess they didn't want another rescue to deal with. I'm sticking to the resorts until the snowpack stabilizes, but it SUCKS!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Woah. Stay safe out there!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Avalanche at Crystal Mountain, 5 buried and 1 dead.

Stay safe all and condolences to family and friends for those caught up in this.









Medical examiner identifies man killed in Crystal Mountain avalanche


One person was killed and five others were trapped in an avalanche at Crystal Mountain Saturday morning.




www.q13fox.com


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

France has seen some biggest dumps we had in years for this period, over the last two WE... But the avy risk is pretty high, resort are having a hard time opening stuff. The classic tours are super risky, with reports everywhere...

I am just afraid of an "usual" stretch of warmer temps... Like we had in the last ce years? (very unsual). 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

This year we have almost too much snow, just insane. This was in our local newspaper here yesterday, two french students fell in avy crack that was blown shut by wind drifts. This is a local "safe" mountain that see a lot of traffic. I split this one my self 3 - 5 times pr season cuse’ of it’s easy access.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Eivind så klart said:


> This year we have almost too much snow, just insane. This was in our local newspaper here yesterday, two french students fell in avy crack that was blown shut by wind drifts. This is a local "safe" mountain that see a lot of traffic. I split this one my self 3 - 5 times pr season cuse’ of it’s easy access.
> View attachment 162005


Screw you! It’s raining in New England. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Season seems almost over here. I booked a lesson for little one next Sunday, but I think I will cancel it. My home resort has basically no snow. I am so bummed by that. I am so not ready for spring.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

take up mountain biking.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Scalpelman said:


> Screw you! It’s raining in New England. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]





Maya said:


> Season seems almost over here. I booked a lesson for little one next Sunday, but I think I will cancel it. My home resort has basically no snow. I am so bummed by that. I am so not ready for spring.


Just too rub it in then. Feels weird complaining about too much snow. But I’m ready for spring now. Been riding more Good quality pow these last months than iv’e done the last 5 seasons put together. And the avy risks here are too high now, iv’e set of two myself with pressuretests so I’m ready for spring!


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

Scalpelman said:


> It’s raining in New England. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


...and today it's in the upper 60s in New England, ugh. I'm hibernating today. I'll come back out in the next few days when winter returns and all the snow-hating summer lovers go back into hibernation.


----------



## tr0n (12 mo ago)

Donutz said:


> take up mountain biking.


And if you're doing so, buy your bike NOW. Local shops are not confident in stock, same as or worse than last year.
Trying to get my name in for a new ride next week!

As far as snow...buying my split tomorrow to get a few more days in and learn the ropes. Getting tired of being at the whim of resorts. 20-30cm forecast for the next 10 days, fingers crossed.

Every week it's been the same, 20-30cm forecast, getting skunked with 5cm. Get snow, lift breaks and is down 1 month for repairs, no worries we hike the peak for fresh lines. Next month the main chair goes down on holiday saturday after a dump, top chair still down. Sometimes family run resorts aren't all they're cracked up to be...


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

MassSnowboarder said:


> ...and today it's in the upper 60s in New England, ugh. I'm hibernating today. I'll come back out in the next few days when winter returns and all the snow-hating summer lovers go back into hibernation.


We had that a few days ago, the base is actually legitimately all ice, like solid ice, now. I'm not talking a little crusty or anything, it legit looks like an ice cube. Don't expect to go from 60s and rain to normal snowboarding, the best grooming equipment in the world won't fix it. Better hope your hill has good snowmaking equipment because you are probably in deep trouble until it warms up enough to ride slush. I just got back from my humble little Midwestern hill, I haven't seen weather make conditions this bad in a very long time. We're supposed to get 2-4in of snow but it's probably going to be powder so it'll groom out to nothing, and if it's going to snow they aren't sure if they're going to make more. 

This winter has been horrible in the MW, really sad since last winter was pretty great but absolutely crowded with COVID tourists.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Third shit year in a row for Montana. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Due to life's other priorities, today was day 2 of the season FAIL  We are having a poor season and the base is about 1/2 of normal. But it was cold firm pack, great for blasting groomers and no waiting. Surprised to feel by the 3rd run twas back in the saddle.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

MassSnowboarder said:


> ...and today it's in the upper 60s in New England, ugh. I'm hibernating today. I'll come back out in the next few days when winter returns and all the snow-hating summer lovers go back into hibernation.


Update: Today it's Snowing in Massachusetts !! I'm stoked 😄❄⛄🏂


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Bumping this one of pure frustation. Screenshot from todays newspaper.








1. Christmas marked opened today in 15 degrees celsius. 
2. Changes colour of it’s coat due to climate change.
3. Picture from todays season opening for ski shooting, anyone see some snow?
4. African Butterfly spotted in Norway for the first time.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Eivind så klart said:


> Bumping this one of pure frustation. Screenshot from todays newspaper.
> 
> 1. Christmas marked opened today in 15 degrees celsius.
> 2. Changes colour of it’s coat due to climate change.
> ...


Horrible. Same shit here in Sweden of course. All the new gear just sitting here looking pretty and no snow in sight. Gaah! I just wanna be happy.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This thread appears to be a perennial.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

December in Greater Boston, FFS--why rain and not snow?????????


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better as misery always enjoys company, it is doing exactly the same thing here in the greater Toronto area. My local hill is open, but not doing WROD in the rain.


----------



## R.trevino (2 mo ago)

Anyone been to Utah recently and can report how the weather has been?


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

We had a nice snowfall here late november in Quebec but since this last weekend, only got rain. And by rain I mean a lot.
No more snow on the grass.



Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RallySoob (11 mo ago)

We are getting some good snow here in OR as of now. Almost all mountains are open.


----------



## trippinsoul (Dec 17, 2014)

Suffering severe snow withdrawal in the East.... this f***ing weather! Got an Ikon pass and nowhere within a 400km radius worth riding😩


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Have yet to get to the damm hill. But this past weekend, riding by himself, first fatality of the season. During a storm, a snow immersion suffocation; in-bounds off-piste expert area. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I read about that. There is also a search and rescue for a skier missing at Solitude. It has been going on since Monday afternoon evidently. Given the avy conditions, tree wells, and general temps, it'll be a minor miracle if that person is found alive. An 18 year old girl died tubing after hours on a ski run at Deer Valley. Never a good idea to tube on a ski run. Even the beginner runs can be dangerous. Been a rough 72 hours.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

In France some dude managed to get burried on opening day… Like it was full sharks/rocks everywhere, with max 10cm of pow. Dunno how that was even possible—and neither does he I guess… he got pulled out though.

Now we're back on quite a cold strech, with very few. That is thin snow cover, with 10/15 days of low temps = high temperature gradient = huge possibility of deep spooky layer for pretty much the rest of the season.

It's what… the fourth season in a row we have that pattern?


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

So it's been pouring rain for the last two days, up to 2300m (some resorts don't even go that high). After two cold weeks going a for week of +10C above normal... The 6th this year.

Small resorts are closing, man made snow (often made with water that was not supposed to be stored because of droughts this summer) is just going back to the soil, landslides everywhere... Merry Christmas [emoji1762]

At higher altitude, it's a pretty nice dump though... Café Racer is in the trunk already! 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Etienne said:


> So it's been pouring rain for the last two days, up to 2300m (some resorts don't even go that high). After two cold weeks going a for week of +10C above normal... The 6th this year.
> 
> Small resorts are closing, man made snow (often made with water that was not supposed to be stored because of droughts this summer) is just going back to the soil, landslides everywhere... Merry Christmas [emoji1762]
> 
> ...


We're going through something similar in SW BC. We had a week of heavy snow that essentially stopped the Lower Mainland dead, and now the temps have shot up and we're getting a monsoon that's also melting everything.

My mother-in-law will be staying with us for a while because last night her bathroom ceiling collapsed due to a roof leak. Dammed-up drainage and a standing pool of water...


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Land slide, Chatel, France. Resort closed.


























Pistes in Frans skioord Châtel gesloten door noodweer: paal van skilift weggeslagen, meerdere wegen geblokkeerd


De meeste pistes in het Franse skioord Châtel, in de oostelijke regio Haute-Savoie, zijn afgesloten nadat er verschillende aardverschuivingen hebben plaatsgevonden door de zware regenval van de afgelopen dagen. Ook een aantal wegen die naar het skigebied leiden, zijn geblokkeerd. “Alle schade...




www.hln.be


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Donutz said:


> We're going through something similar in SW BC. We had a week of heavy snow that essentially stopped the Lower Mainland dead, and now the temps have shot up and we're getting a monsoon that's also melting everything.


December monsoon... I guess it's a pattern we're gonna deal with a bit more [emoji51]


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606590028955656193
It ended up being a strange day here: above 2400m, it was the finest December snow, light, cold, smooth and below that, packed like you can't dig through it and frozen over night, with ice balls in the middle. In Val Thorens, it doesn't go much below 2300m, so I was super fine. Some resorts don't peak much over that though... [emoji51]

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Absolutely no comparison to what's happened in France and coastal BC right now, but it rained in Banff today. At the end of December. After it was -40 four days ago. 

What the fuck world.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

It peaked at 17°C/62F in Le Grand Bornand this WE. 10 days ago they were hosting a biathlon WC (all on farmed snow, carried by truck, but that's another story).

My idea of using a pocket rocket for both snowboarding and wakeboarding wasn't that remote after all…


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Absolutely no comparison to what's happened in France and coastal BC right now, but it rained in Banff today. At the end of December. After it was -40 four days ago.
> 
> What the fuck world.


Yeah, we had an 80+ degree temp swing in three days. -40ish to 46 above. Supposed to get colder again now with more snow. Craziness


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Just 2 weeks ago here in Belgium we were ice skating on the local lakes with an average thickness of 10cm. Now the ducks are back, swimming in the same lakes, and I’m walking outside with flip-flops, +16c today….On our way to Austria next week where it isn’t look too good either. Oh Lawd have mercy…


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I am conflicted nowadays. Since I mountain bike in the summer, the only down-time for me is the shoulder season in spring and fall. So far, climate change seems to be resulting in dryer summers here, which is technically bad but means more riding days.

But last year we had four atmospheric rivers roar through and wash away all the snow. That doesn't benefit anyone.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Warmest 31 December on record in Belgium: +17c


----------



## Cambered234 (1 mo ago)

Donutz said:


> I am conflicted nowadays. Since I mountain bike in the summer, the only down-time for me is the shoulder season in spring and fall. So far, climate change seems to be resulting in dryer summers here, which is technically bad but means more riding days.
> 
> But last year we had four atmospheric rivers roar through and wash away all the snow. That doesn't benefit anyone.


Same experience here. Some of the trails I ride have gotten completely washed out and there’s no upkeep (not entirely sure why) so they are not what they used to be. Sucks because what used to be really good trails are now not worth going to.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Just arrived in Wagrain, Austria:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Sean-h said:


> Just arrived in Wagrain, Austria:


Not looking too good. I get to Saalbach on the 15th. There is a little bit of hope in the forecasts and I've been lucky on my last few trips so I'm staying positive.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Not looking too good. I get to Saalbach on the 15th. There is a little bit of hope in the forecasts and I've been lucky on my last few trips so I'm staying positive.


It's coming...I remember vividly 11 years ago when we went to work a season in Fiss, arriving just before Christmas and the weather was just like it is now. Then it started snowing around new year, and didn't stop till late March. Cars were literally disappearing. We once went looking for ours...completely buried. I clocked around 1000km of riding that season, according to the key card logs.

On a side note; I just noticed these forums show the flag of where it _thinks_ you are posting from, only I'm not in the Netherlands right now, I'm in Austria, using a VPN. Do you think we can set our locations manually?


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Donutz said:


> I am conflicted nowadays. Since I mountain bike in the summer, the only down-time for me is the shoulder season in spring and fall. So far, climate change seems to be resulting in dryer summers here, which is technically bad but means more riding days.
> 
> But last year we had four atmospheric rivers roar through and wash away all the snow. That doesn't benefit anyone.


For us the mtb/trail running season seems to definitely extends into November, while December has been a shit show for 5 years in a row, with snow, then warm/rain, making it good for nothing... Mountaineering season is shrinking like crazy, basically done in June for any snow stuff (July used to be "peak" for skiing 4000ers, June is now late...), but it doesn't start earlier cause there isn't enough snow.

Guess I'll finally have to get into rock climbing...

And holy shit, Les Arcs is bad right now, but not Austria bad [emoji33]

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

Christmas week, I snowboarded at a couple of different Massachusetts hills on artificial snow, once at night, once during the day at my local hill, and I was happy. New Year's Day, I snowboarded at my local hill, again on artificial snow, and I was happy. I am certainly grateful I could.  
That said, it is Jan. 3, it is raining today and the next 3 days, and I am hibernating.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

@Etienne if this comes off the whole Alps will be looking better by the end of the weekend. Especially up your end.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Yup indeed [emoji1696] And then, please, no more rain FFS! 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Currently it looks like November in Vermont. Got that one storm earlier in December, and nothing but rain and warmer temps since. Only a handful of trails open, really depressing to see.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

I must hand it to the Austrians, they are making the best of a bad situation. As it is right now though temps seem to be dropping so even if no new natural comes anytime soon at least they can make some more. That they could make as much as they did a few weeks ago is probably what's kept things going this long. Think I'm going to head up top myself next week, so here's hoping my edges are sharp enough for some ice skating. The scraping sounds coming from that slope at the lift made my head hurt.... 😬












This slope below is still open:










Right, time for another snow dance....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just came across this from a week ago. Lift assisted out the gate, a bc hike and then riding back into the resort. Don't drool, cause it's raining now.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It's certainly rocky in the Canadian Rockies, our rental fleet has taken the worst beating I've ever seen over this holiday period. We're warning everyone, heavily pushing they buy the damage insurance, but there's still those cheap bastards who think they know better. Best so far was a family from Beverley Hills, single day hire for a family of 5, no insurance. All 5 came back damaged, 3 badly enough that I charged them for the repairs. They claimed we rented them the skis in that condition (my quality control is impeccable, fuck you) so I invited them to look through our outgoing rental racks, said if they could find even 1 single ski with half the damage they returned theirs with, I'd refund their entire rental. 

Unsurprisingly, they didn't take me up on the offer and walked out with a huff, then left us our first ever 1 star review. Bunch of entitled cunts.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Phedder said:


> It's certainly rocky in the Canadian Rockies, our rental fleet has taken the worst beating I've ever seen over this holiday period. We're warning everyone, heavily pushing they buy the damage insurance, but there's still those cheap bastards who think they know better. Best so far was a family from Beverley Hills, single day hire for a family of 5, no insurance. All 5 came back damaged, 3 badly enough that I charged them for the repairs. They claimed we rented them the skis in that condition (my quality control is impeccable, fuck you) so I invited them to look through our outgoing rental racks, said if they could find even 1 single ski with half the damage they returned theirs with, I'd refund their entire rental.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, they didn't take me up on the offer and walked out with a huff, then left us our first ever 1 star review. Bunch of entitled cunts.


I do a few repairs on certain customers and every year they come back in with edge and bases destroyed. I go down year after year and ride a bit off the piste and my boards come back with not a mark on it. I think some people just ride anywhere and don't give a fuck. Park activity is always good for damage.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

I see grass people! Kinda surreal riding a chair lift with a snowboard attached to your feet, and all you see is grass. Like I said earlier though, they've done a great job of keeping what they can open. However, it is very bumpy and icy and if you're not careful, like I wasn't, you will catch an edge and see your arse like I just did, on my first day. Thing is, we're set to be here for the rest of the season so I should have been more careful. I'm also not that young anymore...

So yea, more new snow, pretty please.

On a side note, I had never heard of Ski Amadé until we got offered a job in this area. After just half a day I'm very impressed with the infrastructure I've used so far. Along with countless mountain bars/huts/restaurants with deck chairs on sundecks all over the place, everything is very well connected, some 700km of groomed pistes with one pass, weather permitting...but, I think I'm going to wait until conditions improve before I head up again as my tailbone really hurts right now. At least I was able to get myself off the mountain after a concerned skier stopped to check on me, and then I drove back to my room so I'm hoping it's just bruised and not broken. Mind you, my ego seems to be hurting more right now...

Oh, good thing I was wearing a helmet, or the back of my skull would have split open on the ice...I rode an entire season without one 11 years ago, and got away with my head in one piece, back then. I will never ride without a helmet again.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I was complaining about off piste being shitty reiced slush, compressed by rain and wind... But that's better than grass I guess.

Meanwhile, it's puking now I'm home. Good news is, it's puking even more in La Grave where I'm heading next week. And La Grave with stabilized pow...


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Etienne said:


> I was complaining about off piste being shitty reiced slush, compressed by rain and wind... But that's better than grass I guess.
> 
> Meanwhile, it's puking now I'm home. Good news is, it's puking even more in La Grave where I'm heading next week. And La Grave with stabilized pow...


Yea, I'm not quite sure how to describe what's _on_ these pistes right now in a lot of places, except maybe something a lot like granulated little balls of white shit. There are some patches of ok stuff which motivates you to pick up some speed, but then all of a sudden after ice skating on my heel edge I went to swing onto my toe edge and caught a massive pile of this crap. Bam.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

First it was windblown, then the heat sat in, freezing temps again for a few days so the snow turned to concrete. Now we are looking at a week with + 5 degreees and rain. 

Spent 4 hours yesterday searching the internett and calling around to friends in search of powder. No luck.

No bootpacking, no splitboarding. Just manmade resort snow so far this season. But reading this thread i see we could have it a lot worse!


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally, this f*cking weather is starting to play ball. Looks like large parts of The Alps are getting dumped on right now. Woke up this morning to this:


















This is at an altitude of 850m, so I can only imagine what’s being deposited on the slopes up to 2000m. 

Now as much as I’d love to go up there right now, I’m still somewhat injured and am not really keen to completely break myself when my season is just getting started.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Aaannd, I can hear the snow cannons going tonight! At least the big fat tubby ones with built in compressors. Never thought such a sound could be so sweet...it's going to sing us to sleep because we always do so with the heat off and windows open in our room in winter.

Here's what the rest of this week and some of the next looks like:


----------

